# Anyone use Sunshine Kids carseats?



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

They are the least toxic kind out there (fumes etc), and the ONLY company that doesn't manufacture ANY carseats with toxic fume-emitting materials.

I take great pride in having used all hand-me-down carseats so far (for my 30 pond tot). These have me tempted to buy...but I don't know anyone who actually has used one.

Thanks!

Looking especially for folks who have used the Monterey Booster...


----------



## Smithie (Dec 4, 2003)

Lots of mamas here use them! My dd (3) has the Radian 65, and we love it.

I have to tell you, though, when I strap my kids in the car, toxic fumes are NOT at the top of my worry list. Of course, we have no particular chemical sensitivities...


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

We use Radians, and we love them. I didn't even know about the lack of toxic materials.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I have 2 radians...I like that they fit in the car and RF tether...They are very heavy. They have a high harness weight. With your 30lb toddler, you would still have a lot of time to RF since it has a 35 lb RF weight limit on the newer ones...

You are making sure you "hand me down" car seats are not expired right? And that you know the source well?


----------



## zoebugsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

My older 2 are in Radian 65s. We really like them.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

We did I just a few months ago moved my 6.5 year old from the radian to a regular booster full time. LOVED the radian would do it again in a heart beat.

Deanna


----------



## amj'smommy (Feb 24, 2005)

nak.... my 4 1/2 yr old and my 2yr old are in R65's... I LOVE them!!! i didn't realize about the toxic fume stuff though but I guess i made a good choice







we bought them mainly because we needed to fit 3 carseats and a booster in our van but i have been pleased with them ... other than being HEAVY but they don't move from car to car so that's not an issue for us.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Yup, love my radian. Only reason I won't buy another is that we're getting a Sienna and I've heard that seatbelt installs (which you have to do after 48lbs) are next to impossible with siennas.


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks Mamas!

I am thinking of a Monterey--has anyone used those?

Thanks for your concern, Bathrobe Goddess! The seats were from my cousin so I knew they hadn't been in an accident and what not.

Of course one is concerned about accidents. But the toxic materials thing is important, too, and so under reported. It really angers me that every single manufacturer of carseats except SK uses formaldehyde (however it's spelled) and all sorts of other TOXIC substances. I really think they should be taken to court for it. So if I'm going to buy one at all (which I especially hate to do since they're all foam and plastic) I certainly don't want to encourage the Graco/Evenflo/Britax people to keep on doing what they're doing. (These brands make SOME non-toxic models. For heaven's sake, why not all?!?!)
http://www.healthycar.org/home.php


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

I LOVE my Radian. It's been my favorite seat out of all the ones I've had - Evenflo Triumph (not the Advance), Evenflo Generations, and Nautilus. It's really sturdy, and ds finds it quite comfortable, even for long drives.


----------



## ChaoticMum (Mar 23, 2009)

We're looking at the Monterey for our kids too - our daughter is in a Britax Parkway (dscontinued) and I don't like it as the foam in the headrest broke twice. The boys are going to be in boosters likely next winter so we'll get all three Montereys...


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The Monterrey is great but not at all appropriate for a 30 pound child. The Radian is a great seat, though. How old is your child?


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

My 57 pound seven year old is in a Monterey and it's a really great seat. She's tall with a really long torso and still has lots of room to use it with the back (unlike most other boosters, even the Britax). If my 4.5 year old outgrows the Regent before dd1 is out of the Monterey (not sure how likely that is), I would happily buy another one.


----------



## Mymble (Jan 11, 2009)

I adore our Radian 80!! Their customer service is fantastic as well.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

We love our Radians and our Monterey. I would not put a 30lb child in the Monterey, though. It doesn't fit very small kids well at all. My 33lb 6yo technically fits well in the Parkway, but the Monterey isn't a good fit for her. (She doesn't ride in a booster yet, because of weight, but I've tried her in both of her sister's boosters)


----------



## PGTlatte (Mar 7, 2004)

We have a Radian 80 in our 2005 Sienna with the seatbelt - no problems at all. Very easy. What were the reasons you had heard they were hard ?

I'm wondering if that's to install them in the rear seat ? Our Radian is installed in the 2nd row and it was really easy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DahliaRW* 
Yup, love my radian. Only reason I won't buy another is that we're getting a Sienna and I've heard that seatbelt installs (which you have to do after 48lbs) are next to impossible with siennas.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *llp34* 
We have a Radian 80 in our 2005 Sienna with the seatbelt - no problems at all. Very easy. What were the reasons you had heard they were hard ?

I'm wondering if that's to install them in the rear seat ? Our Radian is installed in the 2nd row and it was really easy.

Just heard from others. Fortunately I already have a radian, so I can try it out when we get our van before deciding what to get for our next one. I was going to get a TF, but with the new one delayed I don't think it'll be out in time. And with the graco 40lb seat being a waste, I'm seriously considering the Radian XT. My sister pointed out that my oldest wouldn't make it to 48lbs (latch limit) in the radian anyways.


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone! My 30-lb-nearly-3-year-old is in a toddler seat that goes to 40#. But it's old and yucky so I thought I'd now move her into a seat, like Monterey, for 30-whenever. How long do they need to be in these things anyway? (Please forgive my ignorance, she's my first.)

So even though the Monterey is technically for 30#+ it's not good for a 30-pounder? At what weight is it good? The Radian goes to 65 pounds. Do they need another seat after that, or just a little booster underneath?

Again, forgive my ignorance please. I'm learning as I go along!

Thanks again mamas!!!


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

The older radians (which we have) go till 65lbs the newer ones go till 80lbs not sure if the 65 are still being sold.

Deanna


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

There are 3 models of Radians- the 65, the 80 and the XT. The 65 harnesses to 35 RF, 65 FF and has no extra pads. The 80 harnesses to 35 RF, 80 FF, and comes with 2 infant/comfort inserts. The XT harnesses to 35 RF, 80 FF, and has comfort foam in the seat of the restraint- plus it has side impact wings that move up and down. All 3 are still currently in production.

The Monterey is a belt positioning booster- it's really best for kids over 40 lbs, and most techs will say that they are not comfortable recommending boosters to kids under 5 for full-time use. At her age and weight, your DD would really benefit from being harnessed a good deal longer. She will need a booster when she outgrows a harnessed seat, but you have several years before you need to think about boosters


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Yep, you need another harnessing seat. The minimum for booster use is 4 years adn 40 pounds. The Radian will last you at least a couple more years, at which point you can get a dedicated booster, which are relatively cheap (Turbo boosters are ~$40, or you can go for a fancier booster for around $100).


----------



## sharon.gmc (Nov 17, 2008)

Im thinking of a different brand.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chamsia* 
Thanks Mamas!

I am thinking of a Monterey--has anyone used those?

I think you said they were only 30lbs? I wouldn't put a 30lb kid in a booster, but it's also against the law in quite a few states to put a kid in a booster before 40lbs.


----------



## lexbeach (Mar 6, 2002)

My six-year-olds are in Radian 65s (with room to grow! At least another year) in my car, and Monterey boosters in dw's car. Our reason for buying the radians was because of how narrow they are and the ability to fit three across (my two-year-old is in a Radian 65 as well). Another great thing about the seat is how comfortable and roomy they are (despite being narrow!) for older kids. For instance, my 6-year-olds definitely wouldn't be comfortable in a britax marathon (etc.) at this point, even if their shoulders are low enough to still technically fit. They just look squished in there and their legs are uncomfortable, being up so high. I also think that the radians appeal to the kids because they look less like a baby/toddler seat.

The only downside to the radians is that they can be tricky (and sometimes impossible) to install in certain vehicles. Which is really a bummer. I always feel a little nervous when I'm installing a radian for somebody, like, "will it fit? Or will I have to tell this parent that they just bought themselves an incompatible car seat?" So absolutely try one out before purchasing.

Oh, and the Radian 80 is a bit of a false-advertisement, in my opinion since I cannot imagine a child ever getting past 65 pounds and still fitting in this seat (the 80 and the 65 have the same height restrictions). Perhaps if the child had a very disproportionate weight for height. As is, my kids weigh 45 and 48 pounds, and will likely be about 55 pounds (at the most) when they outrgow the seat height-wise.

The boosters are great too, no complaints at all, but, as others have said, you've got at least a couple of years before your little one will be ready for a seat without a five-point-harness.

HTH!

Lex


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *the_lissa* 
We use Radians, and we love them. I didn't even know about the lack of toxic materials.









:

We are also happy with our Radians.







:


----------



## Chamsia (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks again mamas. I just figured if the seat said it was for kids 30-whatever pounds, that I could put my 30 pound kid in it! I guess not! Looks like she'll just stay in her toddler seat for now. We'll definitely consider a SK seat when the time comes, though!

I really appreciate all the help.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

As long as she fits in her seat and it's not expired, that sounds like a plan







sup:


----------



## TEAK's Mom (Apr 25, 2003)

A little OT...

I think I must have the tallest kids on earth. My very newly seven year old is not yet 65 pounds, but she was too tall for the Marathon when she was four years old. Her ears were at the top of the seat. She's in a Monterey booster now, but can still fit in the Regent in the top slot--only just. Another inch or two and it would be impossible. My four year old is about 40 pounds and is also way too tall for the Marathon (she uses the Regent).

Am I raising giants?


----------



## littlemizflava (Oct 8, 2006)

i would not put my 5 year old dd at 40lb in a booster. harnessed seats are way more safer. crash tests of booster seats showed me that.

i love my radian 65 seat(in canada that is the only one we have). i got it when my dd out grew her ff seat. she is 45lb and 6. still has about a inch to grow before she needs a booster. i would buy one for my ds if i had the money. dont let the weight of the seat scare you it might be a little heavy but it folds and is way way more easy to carry then a normal seat.







:

with a seat that goes to 65lb they mostly outgrow the hight before the weight. sitting down to a wall messure from ground to the childs shoulder that will be the strap hight. radian goes to 18inches.


----------



## PreggieUBA2C (Mar 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TEAK's Mom* 
Am I raising giants?

We could form a colony and after a while, we would actually have a village of giants.









We have had the worst time with carseats. All of our boys outgrew their infant seats by four months, except ds4 who has the graco safeseat with a higher set of limits, and he's going to be in a Radian as soon as it arrives.

Here, for a knowing guffaw:
5 3/4 yr old: 48" tall----------- 52 lbs
4 1/2 yr old: 44 1/2"-----------52 lbs
3 1/3 yr old: 39 1/2"-----------42 lbs
17 mo. old: 32 1/2"--------30 lbs

We have a Compass Booster which is too short in the run of the seat and we have to figure out what to do about that. Ds1 had a growth spurt and he has to put his legs toward the corners to keep them fully on the seat. He's uncomfortable and complains.

We have two Radians for the two middles, and they fit very nicely. They are our favourites by far.

We'll have a third Radian for ds4 soon. I am so glad to be able to keep him rf for a while. Our first three boys were ff way to early. And all of our boys have big heads too, which doubly concerns me with ff especially.

I'm surprised about the toxin-free claim with the Radians, though. They off-gassed for quite a while after we opened their boxes. We aired them out for weeks. The Graco was far worse, though, but the Radians were pretty bad too. We have multiple chemical sensitivities in our family and that is the worst part of needing a new seat for us.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't think you are raising giants. My almost 4 year old is in the Regent as she outgrew the Marathon FF'ing at about 30 pounds.


----------



## MonAmiBella (Sep 30, 2007)

I bought a Monterey for my almost 5 year old. It was a lovely seat but she isn't anywhere near ready to be in one full time. I have her in a Britax Frontier instead. She was in a Radian 80 for six months and she complained that it hurt her bum all the time.

I'm also the mother of a giant, my 7 year old is 4'8" and 80 pounds, she in a Clek Olli.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

All of my kids are in Radians. We have 2 Radian 80's and a 65. DD1 is almost 7, DD2 is almost 6, and DS is 3. The girls aren't even on the top slot yet and have plenty of room to grow. My oldest just hit 43 pounds so she has a while! I didn't even know Sunshine Radian made a booster.


----------

